# The Buddhist Heart of Star Wars



## JBrainard (Aug 22, 2007)

I really didn't know where else to post this, since it doesn't really involve Philosophy and Spirituality _in the Arts._ But, since the swordplay in the Star Wars saga is based on a combination of Western, Japanese, and Filipino sword arts, I figured, what the heck.

http://www.livingdharma.org/Real.World.Buddhism/StarWars-Brenion.html

At the very least, it is a very cool article for all of you out there who are into Buddhism, Star Wars, or both. Enjoy.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 22, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I really didn't know where else to post this, since it doesn't really involve Philosophy and Spirituality _in the Arts._ But, since the swordplay in the Star Wars saga is based on a combination of Western, Japanese, and Filipino sword arts, I figured, what the heck.
> 
> http://www.livingdharma.org/Real.World.Buddhism/StarWars-Brenion.html
> 
> At the very least, it is a very cool article for all of you out there who are into Buddhism, Star Wars, or both. Enjoy.


 
I'm afraid to read. What I do know is that "Jedi" comes from the Japanese "Jediki" which are Japanese Samurai movies (like American Kung Fu flicks), and that the Jedi Code and such are largely based on the code of Bushido.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 23, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> I'm afraid to read. What I do know is that "Jedi" comes from the Japanese "Jediki" which are Japanese Samurai movies (like American Kung Fu flicks), and that the Jedi Code and such are largely based on the code of Bushido.


 
The Japanese / Bushido influence is barely mentioned in this article. It is written from a "Pure Land" Buddhist perspective.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 23, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> The Japanese / Bushido influence is barely mentioned in this article. It is written from a "Pure Land" Buddhist perspective.


 
My point is, 'this is all I know on the subject, and I'm afraid to find out more'


----------

